# comment récupérer les fichiers mysterieusement disparus de mon disc externe



## barquieu (28 Mai 2008)

bonjour à tous 
 je suis au bord du gouffre !

  le dossier principal de mon disque dur externe s'est muté, suite aux effets néfastes des énormes bugs de mon p..... de macbook, en un fichier pesant 12 octet (120 gigas a la base) .
   j'ai perdu tout mon travail.
 MAIS (ce mais représente en moi tout l'espoir de la vie), mon disque est encore chargé !?!

de l'aide s'il vous plait !!!!!!!! comment récuperer tout ça ?
le fichier s'appelle maintenant "fichier exécutable unix"


    merci


----------



## rachmede (28 Mai 2008)

Je ne connais pas grand chose là dedans, mais mon premier réflexe  (peut-être stupide mais qui sait ?) serait d'afficher le contenu du paquet. qui sait!

Je ferais aussi une recherche en utilisant spotlight pour voir s'il trouve quelque chose su ce DD (en cherchant un fichier dont je me rappelle le nom), mais j'imagine que tu as déjà tenté ça.

Par ailleurs, pourrais-tu expliquer le genre de bug de ton macbook, ça aiderait sûrement des personnes plus calées que moi à t'aider.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Je vois qu'effectivement tu as eu avoir quelques problèmes avec ton MB puisque ton fichier de log a grossi démesurément.

Il aurait fallu commencé à réglé ce problème, de manière à assainir la situation, en rapportant dans ton précédent fil les erreurs rapportées dans ton log.

Concernant les données qui semblent avoir été perdues sur ton disque externe, la description n'est pas très claire pour moi. S'agit-il d'un fichier qui a remplacé un dossier qui apparaît à l'intérieur du disque externe lorsque ce dernier est effectivement monté dur le bureau, ou bien est-ce un fichier qui apparaît en lieu et place du disque ?


Quoi qu'il en soit, pour avoir des chances de récupérer éventuellement quelque chose, ne tente pas d'écrire sur le disque externe, et de désactiver l'indexation Spotlight sur celui-ci (en effet, cela provoque des écritures sur le disque, et pourrait écraser irrémédiablement les données non accessibles).


----------



## barquieu (29 Mai 2008)

ok.

  merci beaucoup pour ces conseils.
effectivement la recherche spotlight ne mene à rien . pour etre plus précis, c'est à la place du dossier principal ( celui le plus lourd, dans lequel je range mes travaux ) que le fichier unix de 12 ko apparait mais pas du dique externe en lui même.il reste dailleurs dans celui ci, des fichiers et petits dossiers des alentours.
  je trouve bizarre que la manoeuvre se soit déclenché pîle sur ce dossier.


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2008)

Avec Utilitaire disques, que donne une réparation du disque externe?


----------

